# betta art, Black & white only!!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay am back into business  but sadly i don't have any coloring utensils :lol: so ALL work must be done in Black & White. Realistic will be in pencil and in black & white, Cartoon could be in PC *with* color or in pencil as well :-D I'll do 5 at a time, since 10 was killing me to get it done  sorry again.
since i have no betta art out i'll show you non-betta art i've done
realistic:








Cartoon:








List:
1. none
2. none
3. none
4. none
5. none
thanks


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Are these for frees?  Do you do dragons (the fire-breathing monstrosities, not the bettas)?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes they are  i forgot to mention 
am not very good on dragons :\ sorry


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome! I'll take one! You can pick *one* of my boys to do if you want! I don't care who.  Oh, and I'd like it realistic.

P.S. I'm Ok at drawing dragons. ( Fire-breathing kind ) But it is the _*only*_ thing I'm good at drawing.

Fin, Thorn, Alpha, HM


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe i like HM :lol: I'l try to get it done soon


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! But take as long as you need.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've finished the HM  :








i hope you like it


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love it! Thank you!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

_*If*_ you want to, you can do one of my other boys. You don't need to, if anyone else comes you can give my spot to them. Whatever you want to do.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok  since i have no other people asking i suppose i will


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok! Thanks.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would LOVE it if you ( if they're free) could do Honeycomb! He is in my album, or i can try to get a better picture if you want!

Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Maybe this photo is better... Thanks again!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are free XP i already said that, hehe but okay i will


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Bettalover! haha, i figured that out. My brain has just not been working today


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've finished Honeycomb  i hope you like it :


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh thats amazing! Love your work! Thanks so much!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  and your welcome

am open for anyone that wants some


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay i was inspired by ootfifawithbubba to make a dragon betta. where you get a photo of a betta and make it into a dragon form  so if anyone wants to help me out with doing this (by drawing your betta hehe) it would be apprechiated :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Me me me! LOVE Dragons! Pick one of my boys. ( I'm guessing your gonna pick my HM.  Lol )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am gonna work with the CT ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is Alpha, sorry it was my first time doing this:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love him! Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your welcome, here is better quality:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

AWESOME! Thanks again!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your welcome :-D and thanks for letting me try it out ;D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Totally jealous. XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

jealous of what :|


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I finished Iris :-D hope you like it:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> jealous of what :|


Your art ability! It's amazing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Your art ability! It's amazing!


oh that, thanks :lol:


----------

